# Why wont my lights work?!?!?!



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am new to this forum (thanks bbb) and have a problem with my lights... I have 6 500 watt halogen lights and just bought a 3500 watt powertrain generator and it will only run 4 of the 6 lights. I thought the cord was the problem so I split it up the light on 2 separate plugs and it still only runs 4. :banghead I do not know enough about this topic to fix my problem obviously so maybe one of yall can help me. 



Thanks in advance for any help.

Ben


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds to me to much wattage for the generator,but im sure the others on here will have a better idea.....


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Your generator is 3500starting watts but how many running watts?

Your lights need 3000 watts to run butprobably more to start up.

Also sometimes you need to look at amps and see how many amps your pulling and how many amps your generator puts out.

Sounds like you're just overloading the generator.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bbb (8/5/2008)*Your generator is 3500starting watts but how many running watts?
> 
> Your lights need 3000 watts to run butprobably more to start up.
> 
> ...


If he has a powertrain 3500, it is rated for 3500 continuous with 4450 starting.

<TABLE height=539 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=442 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffe74b colSpan=9 height=17>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px">PT-3500 ELECTRIC START GENERATOR - POWERTRAIN*</TD><TD width=16 colSpan=3 height=17></TD></TR><TR><TD width=442 colSpan=12 height=10></TD></TR><TR><TD width=142 colSpan=4 height=2></TD><TD vAlign=top height=74 rowSpan=7> </TD><TD width=152 colSpan=7 height=2></TD></TR><TR><TD width=142 colSpan=4 height=3></TD><TD width=6 height=3></TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffe74b colSpan=2 height=17 rowSpan=2>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px">$590.00*</TD><TD width=17 colSpan=4 height=3></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffe74b colSpan=3 height=51 rowSpan=3>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px">PowerTrain 3500W 6.5hp Generator - Electric Start *</TD><TD width=5 height=14></TD><TD width=6 height=14></TD><TD width=17 colSpan=4 height=14></TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 height=12></TD><TD width=152 colSpan=7 height=12></TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 height=25></TD><TD width=12 colSpan=2 height=25></TD><TD vAlign=top height=29 rowSpan=2><INPUT onclick="document.forms['form1'].action='http://order.store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/wg-order?yhst-81754160621357+ptg3500excs'; document.forms['form1'].method='post'" type=submit value="Order Now"></TD><TD width=17 colSpan=4 height=25></TD></TR><TR><TD width=142 colSpan=4 height=4></TD><TD width=12 colSpan=2 height=4></TD><TD width=17 colSpan=4 height=4></TD></TR><TR><TD width=142 colSpan=4 height=14></TD><TD width=152 colSpan=7 height=14></TD></TR><TR><TD width=442 colSpan=12 height=25></TD></TR><TR><TD width=8 colSpan=2 height=221></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap colSpan=8 height=221><SPAN class=text><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Features:
? 2 120 volt plug ins
? 1 240 volt twist lock plug 20 amp
? 1 120 volt twist lock plug 30 amp
? 10 amp battery charger
? Gel sealed battery
? Volt meter
? Twist lock plugs
? 10" pneumatic wheel kit with fold away handles
? 1 year limited warranty
? 1.5" Diameter steel frame
? Emissions compliant in all states except CA<BR soft></TD><TD width=9 colSpan=2 height=221></TD></TR><TR><TD width=442 colSpan=12 height=1></TD></TR><TR><TD width=7 height=187></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap colSpan=10 height=187><SPAN class=text><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">Specifications:

Continuous Output 3500 watts 
Maximum output 4450 watts 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Now most likely you are over burdening the outlet output rating of 20 amps. Most small generators will not give you more than 20 amps out of a normal 3 prong120V outlet. I see that your generator has 1 120 volt twist lock plug that is 30 amps. You might need to create a juntion box with normal 3 prong outlets to plug your lights into from this 30 amp outlet.

But at 500 watts and 110-120 volts each light is drawing about 4.5 amps for a total parallel draw of 27 amps for all 6 lights. Which exceeds the 20 amp rating for the2 120 volt plug ins on your generator.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *whitebc13 (8/5/2008)*I am new to this forum (thanks bbb) and have a problem with my lights... I have 6 500 watt halogen lights and just bought a 3500 watt powertrain generator and it will only run 4 of the 6 lights. I thought the cord was the problem so I split it up the light on 2 separate plugs and it still only runs 4. :banghead I do not know enough about this topic to fix my problem obviously so maybe one of yall can help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> Ben


Your generator is most likely only designed to only put out between 2800-3000 watts continuously and 3500 in a surge as when you are starting up something that has a heavy draw to start with and then evens out. My Honda 2000 is only rated to continuously put out 1600 watts. If this isn't the case your probably still gonna be having problems with to much amp draw. Is the circuit breaker tripping? I need a little more info to properly address the question.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (8/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bbb (8/5/2008)*Your generator is 3500starting watts but how many running watts?
> ...






that is the generator that I have I will try the hook up like you are talking about tonight and let yall know how it works tomm. thanks!


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

What size wire do you have going to the lights? Is is a standard 14 or 16 gauge extension cord? Your best option would be to buy 300 watt bulbs and change them out. Not much difference in light output and would cut your amps down to around 15 amps, which your generator will handle. Also, measure the voltage on one of the plugs with the lights on and see if the generator is putting out 120 volts with that kind of load on it. If the voltage drops, the amps go up.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

The circuit breaker is throwing when I turn on light number 5, after about 30 sec of motor struggling, and as soon as I hit the switch for number 6...



I think that it is a 12 or 14 gauge ext cord.. The package said HEAVY DUTY but you know how that works...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I used 300s when I had halos and didn't see much difference in light output between them and 500s either. I have heard some guys talking about using the 350 Ultras. They are supposed to put out more light than the 500s. I think that Sylvania makes them But I am not sure, if someone else knows some more maybe they can add to this.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with these guys. Go to HD or Lowes and get some 300 watt bulbs.

With my 2nd setup, Ibought 4of the500 watt halogens and changed the bulbs out to 300 watt. Still a bunch of light with 300 watts. Its the easiest and least expensivething you can do to solve the problem.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Go with # 10 wire and try to stagger the lights when you turn them on. Turn on 3 first and then add one maybe two after the first three are heated up. I know this sounds like a pain but this may be what you need to do if you want to run that set up.I would agree with the above post if you don't want to do it this way you could try using 300 wattinstead of the 500.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I don't think there is an amp drop on those lights after start up (like the hps lights). It is going to be your amp draw kicking the breaker out. Buy the correct size SO cord for amps drawn and a 30 amp twist lock plug and it should fix your problem.

Here is a link for you:http://www.elec-toolbox.com/calculators/voltdrop.htm


----------

